# Found rare Feigenson Bros. (FAYGO) Bottle



## hemihampton (May 17, 2012)

Went back to some old Detroit Boat docks today but instead of digging in the mud dug a old 1890's dump with Blob Tops near the Water. Then a little way down in a patch of woods I (MY Digging Buddy Tom ) finds a old Feigenson bottle. This is old, Before they changed the name to faygo which was either in 1921 or the 30's depending on which info you believe. I never seen this Bottle before. The faygo site has a 1915 Art Deco type bottle shown but not this one. I assume this one is older then 1915. Anybody know? LEON.


----------



## JayBeck (May 18, 2012)

"The history of Faygo goes back to 1907, when Perry and Ben Feigenson rented a building on Winder street in the Eastern Market area of Detroit to manufacture and bottle soft drinks. Their original flavors, Strawberry, Fruit Punch and Grape were based on cake frosting recipes the brothers perfected as bakers in their native Poland. A few years later Lithiated Lemon, Rock & Rye and Sassafras were introduced to the growing stable of flavors. In 1921 the Feigenson Brothers Bottling Works name was shortened to Faygo." From The Faygo Kid


 Based on the info above, I think it is safe to say your bottle dates from 1907-1921. It looks like this would have been their standard bottle that they could just slap a new paper label on and it could have been used until the name was changed in 1921. Is your bottle machine made or does it have an applied top?


----------



## mgardziella (May 18, 2012)

Sweet bottle. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## hemihampton (May 18, 2012)

Here's a pic after I cleaned the mud off it. Unfortunately top is broken off. LEON


----------



## hemihampton (May 18, 2012)

I took this Pic at Woodward Cruise about 2 years ago. LEON.


----------



## madman (May 19, 2012)

never fails nice digs keep us posted!


----------



## faygo1 (Jul 17, 2013)

It depends on the markings on the bottle..... 1. The (1908) Says Feigenson Bros. Detroit Mich and says on the bottom Bottle not to be sold.. Also there is no ounces displayed...
 2. ( first few months of 1909)  The bottle says Feigenson Bros. Detroit Mich. and says registered in the center with no ounces displayed
 3. (1909) The bottle says Feigenson Bros. Detroit Mich. and registered in the center. Also Ounces are shown per the 1909 Food Act.
 4. they used this same style of bottle until around 1918 and the date is etched not on the bottom, but on the bottom edge...
 5. Some of the later bottles have the edge date but for some reason Faygo violated the act and didn't put the ounces...
  I had a 104 yearold woman that worked for Faygo when she was 15 explain the dating process that is a little complicated....lol


----------



## faygo1 (Jul 17, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/faygo-a-1-history/230783477033083


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Looked at your face book page & Interesting, see a Faygo pic of mine on there. Here's some other faygo pics. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 17, 2013)

Some Faygo's I dug. LEON.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2013)

> 3. (1909) The bottle says Feigenson Bros. Detroit Mich. and registered in the center. Also Ounces are shown per the 1909 Food Act.


 
 Yo faygo,

 The Gould Amendment to the 1906 PFDA didn't happen until 1913.





Samuel Wadsworth Gould


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 18, 2013)

Faygo Wall Pic. LEON.


----------



## faygo1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Quite a few items on my page do belong to me, but as you know finding Faygo items can really be hard! In order to show the history of Faygo people need to see pictures along with history notes! please tell me what pictures were generated from you so I can give you credit!
 I want my facebook page to be made up of collectors instead of sites like funding universe, angel fire and tumblr that don't have a clue about history and don't own a bottle! []


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 18, 2013)

The Faygo can on ebay with Scratch on front was my Pic/Can. I remembeer I was bummed out my rake scratched it. I found 4 of them on my return visit to the dump. Here's a pic. LEON.


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 20, 2013)

faygo redpop, rock and rye, orange, orange pineapple and grape are sinful...
 Growing up in Grand Rapids in the 70's (well..my youth up til 10yrs old) we used want faygo more than anything else...well..Town Club had some sweet flavors too...


 Nice groups of Faygo products..


----------

